

How has Vladimir Putin made his $40B fortune? - Sealy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YOyhAcO5oQ

======
ColinCera
Let me guess — he started with a landing page, cranked out a shitty MVP, then
just sat back and watched the money roll in. (Didn't even pivot!)

